# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te zgjedhim altoparlantet per kompjuter

## benseven11

Altoparlantet qe vijne bashke me kompjuterin e ri kur e blen jane shume cilesi e dobet,medioker,xhenerik teper te zakonshem me volum te vogel,me fuqi te paket .
Si te zgjedhim altoparlante me cilesi?
Shume produkte ka ne qarkullim per altoparlante me fuqi dhe cilesi audio te ndryshme
Cfare duhet kontrolluar per te zgjedhur nje altoparlant me silesi shume te larte:
1.Kompania qe i ka prodhuar
kompani te njohura per altoparlante me cilesi te larte
kur shihen ne dyqan modele te firmave te meposhtme ja vlen te ndalesh dhe kontrollosh
Klipsch
Martin Logan
Bosse
labtec
creative
alttec
Logitech

2.madhesia pesha materiali me te cilen jane ndertuar
Altoparlante te medhenj qe vijne pak te rende jane gjithmone me te mire
si dhe jane te pajisur me volum kontroll dhe fole per futjen e kabllit te kufjeve
Altoparlante te ndertuar me material plastike te llustrosur,shume te lehte ne peshe ,sja vlen ti shohesh
Altoparlantet e mire kane sistem mbrojtes ne vetvete qe bllokon interferencen elektromanjetike me monitorin e kompjuterit
Per pasoje kur vendosen prane kompjuterit nuk shkaktojne ndonje ndryshim apo perkeqsim te imazhit te figures ne monitor
3.Cilesia e zerit ne tre nivele
vete altoparlanti ka ne vetvete 2 subwoofers(ushqyesa zeri) njeri i vogel dhe tjetri mesatar si ne figure  ne kete rast ushqysi i vogel merret me transmetimin e tingujve te holle toneve te larta dhe te mprehta ,kurse ushqysi tjter me i madh merret me dhenjen transmetimin e toneve te nivelit mesatar
http://members.wasp.net.au/~macky888/18Sound/subcomp5.jpg(ka edhe modele altoparlantesh ku dy ushqysat jane te barabarte ne madhesi
Duhet pare cilesia e zerit te altoparlantit ne tre nivele
niveli i pare  niveli i ulet kur volumi i zerit eshte shume afer me shuarjen
ne kete rast si reagon altoparlanti ne kete nivel te zerit  
altoparlantet me cilesi e japin nepermjet subwooferit te vogel ze shume te qarte dhe te paster
shikohet niveli i mesem dhe niveli volumit maksimal se sa e mire eshte qartesia e zerit sa i madh eshte volumi,a ka deformime ne ze,trashje zeri,zhurme ne sfond etj
altoparlantet me cilesi ne volum zeri maksimal e rujne me shume fanatizem dhe besnikeri cilesine dhe frekuencen zanore identike pa asnje ndryshim sic vjen nga kompjuteri
Cfare e ben altoparlantin te deshtoje ne dhenjen e zerit me cilesi dhe besnikeri
-Fuqia-
Fuqia eshte tipar shume i rendesishem ne altoparlantet
Shikohet me kujdes se sa eshte fuqia ne Watt e altoparlantit,pjesa me e madhe e altoparlanteve te vegjel u shkon fuqia nga 3-10 wat gje qe eshte shume pak
30 wat e lart eshte mire qe te jete
Fuqia e larte e ndihmon subwooferin te jape zerin me volum dhe cilesi dhe te kapet qarte nga veshet sidomos volumet minimale ose bass qe japin thellesi dhe trashje  te zerit
Rendesi shume te madhe ka edhe diametri i Ushqyseave brenda altoparlanteve(subwoofers) sa me i madh diametri aq me i fuqishem altoparlanti do te thote aq me shume volum si dhe me shume cilesi,pasi vete subwooferi ka nje material te holle membrane shume te ndjeshme qe percjell zerin dhe dridhet peson vibracione,sa me e madhe siperfaqja rrethore e kesaj membrane aq me shume volum aq me i pasur dhe me cilesi eshte zeri.subwooferat me diameter te madh suportohen edhe me fuqi me te madhe ne watt
Fuqia ne keto produkte mund te jepet ose si Normal( e reklamuar)
ose si RMS,shikohet se sa eshte RMS si vlere pasi kjo tregon fuqine e vertete te nje altoparlanti dhe flet gjithashtu edhe per shkallen se sa gjate nje altoparlant mund te perballoje volume te larta zeri pa problem
Cfare materiali eshte kasa rrethuse e  altoparlantit?
Kasa plastike flet per nje altoparlant mesatar ose te dobet ne cilesi
Altoparlantet ne kase druri,rimeso jane shume cilesore dhe zakonisht jane edhe te rende si peshe(flitet gjithmone per modelet e reja ne treg)
4.kablli telat lidhes te altoparlantit me kompjuterin
Telat kablli lidhes altoparlant-compjuter duhet te jete i trashe sa me i trashe aq me mire
telat e holle dallohen dhe njihen per transmetimi sinjalesh me humbje dhe kane probleme,rezistojne shume pak,fijet e bakrit brenda jane shume delikate dhe keputen shume lehte,dhe jetojne per nje afat shume te shkurter
Duhet pare per kabell qe njihen me emrin Heavy duty shume te forta qe transmetojne sinjalin me precizion pa humbje,jane shume rezistente ndaj perthyerjes se kabllit,terheqjes,plugun futes e kane te ngjyrosur qe te ndihmon ta futesh ne brimen qe duhet ne sound karte pa problem
Duhet pasur kujdes kur eshte vetem nje plug atehere kablli eshte per soundkarta dixhitale(ne kete rast altoparlanti kerkon karte zeri dixhitale qe te suportoje sic duhet ne cilesi zeri modelin dhe tipin e altoparlantit)
kur jane dy atehere eshte per karta zeri analoge
Disa tipe altoparlantesh vijne edhe me adaptore rryme te vecante
Sistemet e altoparlanteve ne qarkullim
me te perdorshmit sistemet 2.1 dhe 5.1
pervec ketyre jane edhe sistemet 4.1
dhe sistemet e tipit me te fundit me te fuqishmit 6.1 dhe 7.1 jane shume te shtrenjte qe suportohen nga kartat e reja sistemet 7.1 jane me te mirat vetem se jane jo shume praktike pasi kane fuqi shume te madhe dhe altoparlantet jane shume te medhenj sa nje dollap te dizenjuara per salla koncertesh,dhe stadiume
sistemet 5.1 deri 7.1 gjithmone tentojne te japin idealen ne cilesine e zerit fuqine volumin,pastertine qartesine,thellesine nje ze 3 dimensional qe e mbush komplet ambjentin perreth
a jane altoparlantet te certifikuar?
modelet e reja te altoparlanteve kane nje certifikate cilesie te leshuar dhe njohur nga kompania THX,kompania thx prodhon sistemet me te mira audio per audio altoparlante sisteme teater dvd hdtv
Zakonisht te dokumentacioni i altoparlanteve mund te jete e shkruar qe jane te certifikuara THX
disa altoparlante te certifikuar
Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1 Speaker System
Creative GigaWorksTM ProGamer G500
Creative GigaWorksTM S750 7.1 Speaker System
Creative GigaWorksTM S700 5.1 Speaker System
Creative MegaWorks® THX 6.1 650 speaker system
Creative MegaWorks® THX 5.1 550 speaker system
Cambridge SoundWorks® MegaWorks® THX 5.1 550 speaker system
Cambridge SoundWorks® MegaWorks® THX 2.1 250D speaker system
Klipsch ProMedia 5.1 System
Klipsch ProMedia 4.1 System
Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 System
Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Multimedia Speaker
Logitech Z-5300 5.1 Multimedia Speaker
Logitech Z-2300 2.1 Speaker
Logitech Z-2200 2.1 System
Logitech Z-680 5.1 System
Logitech Z-560 4.1 System 
====
Disa karta zanore te certifikuara THX
PCMCIA Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 ZS Notebook
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 ZS card only
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 ZS Platinum with internal I/O Hub
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 ZS Platinum Pro with external I/O Hub
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 Platinum sound card with internal drive
Sound Blaster AudigyTM 2 Platinum Ex sound card with external I/O module
====
Dyqanet vendosin zakonisht altoparlante reklame qe mund te degjohen
se si punojne dhe jane te shoqeruara me ndonje pjese muzikore per te testuar cilesine
Kur degjohet sigurohu qe tonet e larta te mos tingellojne si te dobeta,pak te deformuara dhe jo aq te fuqishme
Tonet ne volum te ulet dhe bassi duhet te ndjehet qe vjen nga brenda altoparlantit nga ushqyesi(subwoofer) dhe te mos jete siperfaqsor
Tonet e larta te muzikes te mos kene shume efekt shpues ose toni i mesem i volumit te mos ndjehet si shume i larte
provo altoparlantin me kasete manjetofoni tjeter ose cd tjeter per te pare a ka ndryshim?
Nje nga produktet me te mira Klipsch RB-75
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi...ipsch/RB75.jpg

----------


## Dito

Kete problem e kam zgjidhur vete me nje amplifikator dhe dy boxe te bashkangjitur secili nga 700wat. Boxet cilesore jane te rralle ti gjesh ne shqiperi, edhe po i gjete ti shesin sa frengu pulen. Keshtu qe eshte e rekomandueshme te kontaktojne me nje njohes te kesaj fushe qe te bejne adaptimet perkatese.

Kushdo qe ka deshire dhe qe ndodhet ne shqiperi e ndihmoj me kenaqesi me nje shpenzim te vogel dhe cilesi mjaft te mire.

Dito.

----------


## etan

Per Makun tim  Altec Lansing FX 6021 jane te perkryera .....

----------


## che_guevara86

si ka mudnesi qe me nej pc Toshiba Satellite 1110 kur lidh bokset jep mire ndersa kur i lidh me nej pc po Toshib po eshte M70 mdth edhe me i mire nuk jep dhe aq ze. Kujtoj qe pc i dyte ka Trusurround program i kam pare opsionet po prape sjepte sesa i pari

----------


## benseven11

Chipsi elektronik i zerit (onboard audio) ne madherbord tek laptopi i pare eshte me cilesi me te mire se sa tek laptopi i dyte.Prandaj edhe zeri nga laptopi i pare del me mire.Ose shiko tek laptopi i dyte te ndryshosh zerin nga stereo ne mono.Ka te ngjare qe altoparlantet e jashtem nuk suportojne teknologjine true sound.Ne kompjuter duhet te shkuar ne start\kontroll panel.Klik ne ikonen e zerit.Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne butonin audio.Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne luaj.Aty zgjedh opsionin Stereo ose mono.Klik poshte apliko dhe provon zerin.Shiko te manaxheri i pajisjeve. Nen Audio shiko per emrin e drajverit te zerit  qe perdor njeri laptop dhe tjetri.

----------


## oliinter

une e kam zgjidhur gjithashtu me amplifikator dhe me ja ngrite zerin deri ne fund do thone komshijt kur qenka hape kjo disko ketu

----------


## saimiri-uk

Faleminderit Benseven Eleven per informacionet me lart!
Per vete kam nje JVC CA-D5T HI-FI dhe kam lidhur kabull Stereo ne Auxiliary prapa manjetofonit ne karten e zerit dhe e mbaj manjetofonin ne Auxiliary shumicen e kohes pasi degjoj me teper muzike nga kompjuteri. Speakers/artopolantet/boksat jane origjinal te JVC model SP-D5T Power Handling Capacity ..... 100 watts Impedance.... 6 ohms. 
Kur degjoj muzike nga PC'ja ne Auxiliary, volumi eshte shume here me i madh se kur luaj CD ose Radio, por ndonjehere degjoj si tip shurme statike fshhhhhhhhhh kur e fik kompjuterin, ndonje opinion?
Kam qene shume i kenaqur me punen qe ka bere deri tani JVC stereo hifi me kompjuterin, si mendoni ju qe eshte me mire PC te kete artopolante vecmas, dmth pa manjetofon? Dhe karta e zerit eshte NVIDIA (R) nFORCE (TM) Audio Codec Interface (onboard), mendoni se do kete ndryshim ne cilesi dhe madhesi volumi po te marr nje PCI Karte Zeri?
A e ndjek ndokush kete menyre qe ndjek une per degjim muzike, dmth me ane te stereos ne Auxiliary mode te lidhur me PC me stereo cable?
Tung

----------


## tullumi

Unë kam "shockwave 5.1 ch",per shtepi është shum i prshtatshem.
Por kam nje pyetje:
Daljen e audios prej Pc e kam te vendosur ne <AUX>te voferit, ndersa posht AUXit i ka hyrjet per 5.1 ,ne 5.1 mund ta qes me ndimen e teledirigjuesit.por me intereson se a ka Pc dalje per 5.1 ch.

----------


## drague

un nja dy komshi i kam bo me ndrru shpi.nuk e di sa her ka ardh policia prej zhurmes.tani nuk ma man mo,kam vetem dy boxe te thjeshta.240w

----------


## tullumi

> A e ndjek ndokush kete menyre qe ndjek une per degjim muzike, dmth me ane te stereos ne Auxiliary mode te lidhur me PC me stereo cable?
> Tung


Nje menyr te till un e kam perdorur qysh si femijë,Funksionon mir mvarsisht prej cilsis se hi -fi stereos.
Kjo menyr te mundson edhe kopjimin e muzikes nga pc ne kaseta(lenta)te thjeshta
Per problemet e tjera le te pergjigjen ekspertet!

----------

